# My dad.



## lbzdually (Aug 17, 2012)

My dad has had Rhematoid arthritis for going on 30 years now and has lived with pain every day.  In the past few years, his lungs have went downhill fast. I took him to the Dr. earlier this year and his oxygen levels were in the 50's with oxygen on.  Fluid keeps building up even though he is taking Lasik and other diuretics.  Today his oxygen was in the 60's and his legs have swelled up so bad they are cracking and oozing.   Would y'all just pray that he gets better?   I say that selfishly, because he has suffered far longer than human should have to.  If the Lord decides to take him, it would leave a great big hole in my life, but I know he would no longer feel any pain.


----------



## jagman (Aug 18, 2012)

praying god will heal him and a fast recovery.


----------



## mattech (Aug 18, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your dad's troubles.  Prayers sent.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Aug 18, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## XIronheadX (Aug 18, 2012)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 18, 2012)

Prayers sent for your Dad.


----------



## secondseason (Aug 18, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 20, 2012)

My Prayers are added as well.


----------



## StriperAddict (Aug 20, 2012)

Many of us would welcome the chance to pray for your dad by name... if you don't mind.  But nonetheless I will covet heaven for the very best for him... and you too (& family), I know this has got to be real tough on you.


----------



## Inthegarge (Aug 20, 2012)

Praying for your Dad and God's intervention.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> My dad has had Rhematoid arthritis for going on 30 years now and has lived with pain every day.  In the past few years, his lungs have went downhill fast. I took him to the Dr. earlier this year and his oxygen levels were in the 50's with oxygen on.  Fluid keeps building up even though he is taking Lasik and other diuretics.  Today his oxygen was in the 60's and his legs have swelled up so bad they are cracking and oozing.   Would y'all just pray that he gets better?   I say that selfishly, because he has suffered far longer than human should have to.  If the Lord decides to take him, it would leave a great big hole in my life, but I know he would no longer feel any pain.



I feel your pain. My mom is on the down hill slide with her diabetes. I'll certainly send a prayer your way.


----------



## speedcop (Aug 20, 2012)

our prayers for your Dad and you


----------



## Sargent (Aug 20, 2012)

sent.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2012)

Prayers sent....


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear this about your dad....I'll be praying!!!


----------



## Jasper (Aug 21, 2012)

Prayers sent. God bless!


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Aug 21, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------

